# Finding a Voice



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, as everybody reading this probably realizes, Talk Classical is primarily a place where people can come and talk about classical music with other people.
DUH....

But, every once in a while I have to just pause and consider the peculiar world of online forums. (Or is that online fora?)

Currently, TC is the only online site to which I contribute my much appreciated and long-awaited comments . But, there was a time when I was active on other sites as well.

One of the first sites to which I lent my particular brand of stupidity was a very small site - there probably were no more than six or seven regular posters. I was instantly accepted and made to feel welcome and over the course of two or three months made myself into a kind of father figure that everyone else talked to and drew out. (I loved that site - it had nothing to do with music, though.)

I think I have tried ever since (that site went defunct, the person who devised it took on a partner and then just completely disappeared for all time) to replicate that experience at other sites, but it has never worked.

On different sites, I've cultivated different persona - the goofball, the poet, the riddler, the questioner, the declaimer - with only limited success.

Here at TC, I've tried them all and have never found that voice. Sad, isn't it? An old guy pining for a lost Avalon.

So what persona will I try today? I may be a goof. I may get serious, then absurd. One thing I know. The shoe will never really fit. There are too many people here. When I get goofy, someone is sure to take me seriously. When I get serious, someone is bound to challenge me. When I rhyme, people will ignore me. When I riddle or question, no one will be interested.

Can I have a pity party? 

Oh, for that old Gang o' Mine. :guitar:


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

That's funny - I had an online persona, lo these many years ago, and never quite fit in there ... so I don't expect ever to quite fit in here, either! lol but I keep working at it. I have low emotional intelligence, so I'm always saying something I hope is going to be funny, and turning around and finding blood all over the floor ...


----------

